# Internet radio



## Hair Bear

Right chaps.....

....anyone own a wireless internet radio? One that connects to a wireless modem to listen to on-line internet radio?

I believe they exist?

Recommend summat please!

Preferably with audio out so I can whack it into an amp 

Cheers.


----------



## p3asa

http://www.johnlewis.com/230507528/Product.aspx

I don't have it but was just reading about it last night as I'm also interested in an internet radio.

Can probably get it cheaper elsewhere as JL are quite dear


----------



## Auto Finesse

^^ Thats pretty dam cool.


----------



## Hair Bear

james b said:


> ^^ Thats pretty dam cool.


Yeah, take a look around the other gadgets in the internet radio section :argie:


----------



## Hair Bear

Done 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001J2YVS0/ref=ox_ya_oh_product


----------



## Poolie

Amazon have the Logitech Squeeze Box for £138.46 but if you follow the link below theres a code for a further £20 off.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/feature.html/ref=nosim/?docId=1000368023&tag=hotukdeals-21
Poolie


----------



## andyb

I`ve had this one for some time. It`s brilliant.

Squeezebox Wireless Network Music Player - All Black: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo


----------



## Avanti

Aldi sometimes offers them was £49.99 last time and yes it is good as my bro has one, I guy at work has recently purchased the Pure one shown above and the Roberts one looks promising, Comet seemed to have a wide range and are on display in some stores :thumb:


----------



## Poolie

M&S have this one on offer for £44.50
http://www.marksandspencer.com/M-S-Wi-Fi-Radio-MX-200/dp/B001KQ3NE8?ie=UTF8
I dont know what the quality is like, but I suppose you could always return it to your nearest store if its no good.


----------



## p3asa

Poolie said:


> M&S have this one on offer for £44.50
> http://www.marksandspencer.com/M-S-Wi-Fi-Radio-MX-200/dp/B001KQ3NE8?ie=UTF8
> I dont know what the quality is like, but I suppose you could always return it to your nearest store if its no good.


Looked a great buy but out of stock


----------

